# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Nhà xe uy tính tại Sài gòn cho thuê xe limousine

## jimmytravel10

NHÀ XE DU LỊCH UY TÍN TẠI SÀI GÒN CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ XE LIMOUSINE TẠI MIỀN NAM


           -Xe đời mới, chất lượng, dàn mát lạnh, các xe lớn đầy đủ mic, màn hình, thùng khăn lạnh, lái xe nhiệt tình, vui tính.
           -Giá thuê xe cạnh tranh theo từng thời điểm
           -Số đầu xe lớn : hơn 60 đầu xe từ 4 chỗ - 45 chỗ đặt biệt xe Limousine 10 chỗ và 19 chỗ thỏa mãn nhu cầu thuê xe lớn hoặc điều chỉnh loại xe nếu tăng giảm số lượng khách.

           - Điều hành chuyên nghiệp, tận tình, chu đáo.
Chúng tôi đáp ứng các nhu cầu thuê xe từ đơn giản đến phức tạp:

           -Cho thuê xe du lịch các tỉnh miền Trung.
           -Đón tiễn sân bay/ Ga Sài Gòn , các tỉnh Miền tây hằng ngày giá rẻ.
           -Cho thuê xe phục vụ công tác, hội nghị, hội thảo.
           -Cho thuê xe theo hợp đồng dài hạn, ngắn hạn với giá ưu đãi.



Các dòng xe phục vụ:

           -Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Vios, Camry…
           -Xe 7 chỗ: Toyota Innova, Fortuner , Xelina…
           -Xe 16 chỗ: Mercedes Sprinter, Ford Transit…
           -Xe 29 chỗ: Huyndai County, Thaco…
           -Xe 35 chỗ: Samco.
           -Xe 45c: Aero Space, Univer…
           -Xe Dcar limousine 10 chỗ và 19 chỗ đi liên vận Campuchia 

Quý đối tác cần thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

THAI DUONG LIMOUSINE

Ad: 268 Cộng Hòa, Phường 13 , Tân Bình 

Tel: 1900 9227 exit 3 -hay Zalo phone : 08 68 56 9 108

Mail: Thuexe@thaiduonglimousine.com

----------

